# Probleme mit neuem Lowrance Hook2 4x GPS



## martin.ganser (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Angelkollegen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Lowrance Hook2 4x GPS zugelegt und war damit gestern auch das erste Mal mit dem Ruderboot am Ammersee unterwegs.
Es hat so weit auch alles gepasst. Allerdings nur so lange ich nicht in Tiefen > 11 bzw. 12 Meter gekommen bin.

Dort hat das Echolot die Tiefe abwechselnd angezeigt und dann wieder nicht mehr angezeigt.
Es war dann so, dass sich die Tiefe gefühlt jede Sekunde von e.g. 14 Meter auf --- umgestellt hat. Zwischenzeitlich war die Tiefenanzeige aber auch komplett weg.
Ich habe mal 2 Fotos davon angehängt.
Folgende Dinge habe ich erfolglos probiert:
- Restart
- Auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen
- Wechsel Automatikmodus <--> Manuller Modus mit diversen Einstellungen 
- Geber am Heck und an der Seite montiert

Noch ein paar Erkenntnisse bzw. Fakten:
- Akku ist neu und wurde voll aufgeladen
- Keinen Unterschied macht es ob man rudert oder nicht
- Das Wasser war ruhig ohne Wellen 
- Das Problem besteht von Anfang an
- Wenn man wieder ins Flache < 10 Meter zurückrudert ist alles wie es sein soll (keine Aussetzer etc.)

Der Händler meint, dass ich wenn ein Reboot nix hilft das Gerät zusammen mit einem Video zu Lowrance schicken müsste.
Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Ding noch bis zum Saisonende angeln gehen und auch ausschließen, dass ich zu blöd dafür bin und das Gerät am Ende umsonst eingeschickt wird.
Hat jemand von euch evtl. noch eine Idee?
Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Petri


----------



## ralle (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke das wird wohl einen Austausch/bzw. Reparatur  geben. 
Wenn Du die verschiedenen Modis schon alle getestet hast - und es bei Automatik die gleichen Macken hat, ist es nicht Dein Fehler.


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hardwaredefekte kommen selten vor. In deinem Fall funktioniert das Gerät doch einwandfrei, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe,bis zu einer Tiefe von 12m, dann fängt es an zu spinnen.
Bitte beschreibe einmal näher, wie Du den Geber befestigt hast und wie Du sicherstellst, dass der Geber auch parallel zur Wasserlinie fährt. Ich vermute einfach einmal, dass es an der Gebermontage liegt a
Lies doch einmal folgenden Beitrag:
https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...as-echolot-verrueckt-spielt-was-kann-man-tun/
Vielleicht hift Dir das schon weiter.


----------



## martin.ganser (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Link.

Den Geber habe ich mit einem Saugnapf am Heck des Ruderbootes befestigt.
Wir haben diverse Male die Position/Winkel des Gebers verändert und den Geber auch an der Seite montiert.
Hat aber alles irgendwie nichts gebracht.
Ich habe jetzt eine Geberstange organisiert mit der ich es am nächsten Wochenende nochmal versuchen werde.

Evtl. bringt ist das ja die Lösung.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Oktober 2018)

Hatte mit dem Echo in Norwegen auch Probleme. Allerdings nicht mit der Tiefe, sondern der Bootsgeschwindigkeit. Kaum schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit und das Echo stieg aus.


----------



## goldfisch12 (10. Oktober 2018)

Da kann ich nur auf den o.a. Link verweisen, der genau diese Problematik im einzelnen aufzeigt.
Grundsätzlich sollte man Saugnäpfe zur Montage vermeiden, da sich der Geber damit nicht optimal ausrichten lässt.
Mit einer brauchbaren Echolotstange kann man die Eintauchtiefe des Geber sehr schnell variieren und damit auch Positionen herausfinden, die bei normaler Bootsgeschwindigkeit noch Echobilder vom Grund liefern.
Bitte auch beachten, dass ein Hook4x schwach in der Leistung ist und damit auch bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen wenig Reserven zur Verfügung stehen. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit einem Transistorradio für 5€. Bei starken Sendern geht das noch, bei schwachen gibt es keinen Empfang.


----------



## stev77 (10. Mai 2020)

martin.ganser schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Lowrance Hook2 4x GPS zugelegt und war damit gestern auch das erste Mal mit dem Ruderboot am Ammersee unterwegs.
> Es hat so weit auch alles gepasst. Allerdings nur so lange ich nicht in Tiefen > 11 bzw. 12 Meter gekommen bin.
> ...



Moin Moin....habe bei dem gleichen Echolot die gleichen Probleme. Würde mich interessieren wie es weiter gegangen ist!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Mai 2020)

Hi,
ich habe das gleiche Echolot und habe es ebenfalls mit einem Saugnapf befestigt.

Ich hatte ebenso auch genau diesen Fehler. Bei mir hat es allerdings geholfen den Automatik Modus auszustellen und die Tiefe Manuell auf 12 bzw. 10 Meter zu setzen.


----------



## stev77 (30. Juni 2020)

Moin....man kann noch einen Reset durchführen. Klappt bei mir auch nicht, aber vielleicht hilft es ja einen anderen. Echolot ausmachen/Seiten Taste drücken und gedrückt halten/Echolot einschalten/Seiten Taste gedrückt halten bis ein Piepton erscheint/Echolot fährt neu hoch....Hoffe es ist jemanden eine Hilfe. Ich baue meins aus und schicke es zurück.
Gruß


----------

